

Digital Economy Bill (DMCA, but even worse) passed in UK - swombat
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/apr/07/digital-economy-bill-internet

======
jlees
The sheer amount of Governmental apathy shown for the debate around this was
astounding. Add that to the underhand pre-election rush tactics and I'll take
my gambles with the DMCA over here for now..

